# gensplash e accesso automatico X

## raf_ele

Ciao a tutti

ho provato a installare gensplash per poter avere una sequenza di boot tipo quella del livecd 

in parole povere un immagine al posto della lista di tutte le operazioni che il sistema compie al boot

ci sono riuscito funziona ma c'è un intoppo

ho configurato il sistema perchè si avviasse automaticamente kde con l'utente preselezionato 

cioè senza fare il logincon kdm

il problema è che adesso kde parte automaticamente ma poi è come se andasse in crash  perchè il sistema torno alla console su tty1 (me ne accorgo perchè vedo partire l'inizializzazione di kde con la sua bootsplash)

 se poi torno (alt+F7) su tty7 c'è kdm che mi chiede la password

da che può dipendere?

al momento dell'installazione non sono riuscito a dare:

# rc-update add splash default 

perchè in /etc/init.d  non c'è il file splash

può dipendere da questo?

grazie a tutti dell'aiuto

----------

## Scen

Nelle versioni più recenti di splashutils lo script di init è stato rinominato in fbcondecor, per cui dovrai digitare

```

rc-update add fbcondecor default

```

----------

## raf_ele

```
rc-update add fbcondecor default 
```

lo avevo già fatto ma non sapevo che fossero complementari

quindi il problema non è quello

----------

## MajinJoko

Togli il "fadeout", sia dalla riga di grub (se l'hai messo) che da

```
# Which special effects should be used?

# This should be a comma separated list. Valid items: fadein, fadeout

SPLASH_EFFECTS="fadein"
```

in /etc/conf.d/splash

----------

## raf_ele

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Togli il "fadeout", sia dalla riga di grub (se l'hai messo) che da
> 
> ```
> # Which special effects should be used?
> 
> ...

 

fato ma niente dafare

ho un idea può dipendere dal fatto che il framebuffer è impostato per lavorare a 1024x768

mentre kde a 1280x1024

lo sparata lì ma nn so cosaltro pensare

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao.

Non saprei aiutarti, ti dico quello che ho fatto io:

ho compilato l'initram direttamente nel kernel:

```
 rm -v /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

splash_geninitramfs -v -g  /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 tux-gentoo

cd /usr/src/linux

touch usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

make

```

e non ho fbcondecor in rc.

Il framebuffer è a 1024x768 e kde3.5.7 è a 1440x900, quindi il problema non sta nemmeno lì.

Domanda, prova a mettere 

```
splash=verbose
```

nel bootloader (o forse basterebbe premere F2) per vedere se ci sono errori in console, a me capitava che caricasse kdm e poi tornasse alla tty1 mostrando un errore (non collegato con kde, era un errore di samba).

----------

## raf_ele

ciao ragazzi le ho provate tutte ma non va X continua ad andare in Crash

sto cercando nei log

ma non riesco a trovare qualcosa di indicativo

idee di dove cercare per capire il perchè di questo crash

----------

## raf_ele

ho pensato di quotare il mio grub.conf

```

default 1

timeout 7

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23-r3

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23-r3old

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3old root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3old

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

c'è qualcosa che non va?

eppure ho seguito la guida alla lettera

ogni suggerimento è ben accetto 

grazie a tutti

----------

